# Cyst and FET



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Please can I ask your advise?
I'm embarking on my first natural cycle using frozen donor eggs which is all new to me. 
I'm using a clinic in Spain but having scans in London. 
I went for a scan yesterday on Day 1 of my cycle and they found a 21mm cyst on my ovary. 
The nurse took bloods to determine if it is "functional" and I'm waiting to hear back.  
She mentioned that I may not be able to proceed due to me having a FET.
I'm not sure what she means as why does this make a difference to a FET?
Also I do have endometriosis but does anyone know if it's normal to have cyst on day 1 of period?
Would the concern be that it could impact on implantation?  Does anyone know how?
Perhaps the cyst would stop me producing eggs but I am using donor eggs. 

Sorry for all the questions. This is new to me and I can't find out much stuff on the internet, despite the 10,000 hours of Google research I have done since yesterday 😂 so any help would be really appreciated!  

Thank you so much 😀


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

I have had a cyst for 2 fet cycles in a row of 26mm and the clinic is not bothered. They said something about it being uniform and filled with fluid so it's fine? I guess that means if its not uniform or fluid filled,  it might be a problem? 
I have had a nurse mistake it for a follicle, perhaps yours was concerned about that? 
I don't think a cyst should affect a fet... so hopefully the bloods will clear it up.
Hope that helps


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Aissha. Really helpful. 
I just had an email from the doctor to say as the "follicle" (nurse at scan called it a cyst) is active and producing estrogen they want to cancel my cycle this month and do another scan on Day 1 of next month. She said I should not have a follicle that size on day 1. 😩  
I've sent them back an email to ask what would happen if it's still there next month. 
Seems nothing ever goes smoothly with this!

Thanks again!


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

I also had a cyst on my day 2 scan when I started my IVF cycle last year and they had to cancel it that month. Dont remember the size, but they scanned me on day 5 and 7 and then only decided to cancel as it was growing in size. The explanation given was if the cyst grows in size it ll not allow the pregnancy to grow    and it should go off automatically when u get ur AF and all should be fine for next month. I didnt hav any cyst the following month and went ahead with the IVF. Its just hard to hav all the plans dropped though, but i hope its worth to do it when everything is fine so the cycle goes smooth. Good luck!!


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

I am not really up to speed with the natural FET but how does it work with preventing own follicle growth? Maybe you might need to think if a more medicated FET would be best?

Sorry to hear that it is all delayed a month, but hopefully it will be gone next month and everything will go smoothly


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Yes it's just frustrating to think you are on track and to fall at Day 1. But guess it's only for the best that I wait. I emailed my clinic a few questions and thought it may help others so posting below:  thanks again everyone 😀

- Is it normal to have an estrogen producing cyst on Day 1 of period? 
  This is not normal but it happens and this is why we are not doing the treatment now.

- Should this disappear over time? 
  Yes and that is why we are delaying the treatment.

- Would this type of cyst impact on implantation? I'm not sure of the disadvantages of a cyst for ivf. 
  It can cause hormonal alterations and it will impact negatively on the uterine lining. 

- What happens if the cyst is still there next month? 
  We will start a course of contraceptive pill to dissolve it.


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

interesting the last point... why not then just do the pill now to make sure it is gone?? might save you a month....

best of luck


----------

